# HGH or Peptides



## Christsean (Jul 29, 2013)

I have searched high and low to see what is more economical to use to achieve simular results, HGH or a peptide.  

I see so many contradictions and personal prefs that I am left hopelessly confused. 

Hypothetically,  if I can get 100iu kits for $150, what peptide would give me similar results for less money?

Burn fat, anti aging,  muscle gains,  etc. Or would I need a combo of peps? 

If I missed a good read somewhere,  please point me to it and forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Christsean (Jul 30, 2013)

Just to add to my thread.  If I could obtain 10,000mcg of IGF-1LR3 for the same $150,   would this be a good choice over HGH?

Again,  not trying to ask a question that had been answered umpteen times.  I would like to get some good educational direction for the future. 

Is there a problem with IGF-1 LR3 binding to the intestines and causing then to hypertrophy along with target muscle? 

From all I have been reading IGF-1LR3 is the bees knees, but if any scholars on this would assist in pointing me to the library,  I would appreciate it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 30, 2013)

What are your goals? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2013)

I use IGF1 all the time ( using Des now) and I think igf1lr3 or igf1 des is better then HGH in terms of gains vs cost.  but if you wanted more fatloss then hGH may be better.

also igf1 is not really faked, were as hgh is ALWAYS faked and the market is flooded with fake hgh or crappy hgh.  
to me that's enough to just use mod grf 1-29 and ghrp2 combo for hgh out put or straight igf1.


----------



## Christsean (Jul 30, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> What are your goals?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



I do not have any plans to add it at the moment.  I am trying to research the subject as much as possible to see if it is something worth while for me to cycle. 

I am trying to get my diet and training regiment in a good place. I am having trouble eating enough right now.


----------



## Christsean (Jul 30, 2013)

blergs. said:


> I use IGF1 all the time ( using Des now) and I think igf1lr3 or igf1 des is better then HGH in terms of gains vs cost.  but if you wanted more fatloss then hGH may be better.
> 
> also igf1 is not really faked, were as hgh is ALWAYS faked and the market is flooded with fake hgh or crappy hgh.
> to me that's enough to just use mod grf 1-29 and ghrp2 combo for hgh out put or straight igf1.



I have definitely found that IGF-1 seems to be the best-er one. 

How do you like the DES? 

Also,  do you feel that the IGF-1 has caused any unwanted intestinal growth?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 31, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I have definitely found that IGF-1 seems to be the best-er one.
> 
> How do you like the DES?
> 
> Also,  do you feel that the IGF-1 has caused any unwanted intestinal growth?



I am liking it well i am pinning about 20mcg 2X a day

No i haven't, but i do seem a bit bloated at times with it. 

really nice pumps and keeping me from losing mass while i cut.  i also feel like it may be a bit better for fatloss then the lr3?   seems it may be the case. but could just be diet, since mien has been all over the place the last month. 
will b using it again in fall when i start my bulking cycle, for the first 4-8 weeks of it.


----------



## s2h (Jul 31, 2013)

Use all of them....unless its a $$ issue...then its up to your source...if your getting decent kits for $150 then 3.3ius ed for 30 days might be better option...then that's depending on what your trying to do...


----------



## Christsean (Jul 31, 2013)

s2h said:


> Use all of them....unless its a $$ issue...then its up to your source...if your getting decent kits for $150 then 3.3ius ed for 30 days might be better option...then that's depending on what your trying to do...



Ha! I'm trying my best to adjust my goals to fit them in.


----------



## Christsean (Jul 31, 2013)

blergs. said:


> I am liking it well i am pinning about 20mcg 2X a day
> 
> No i haven't, but i do seem a bit bloated at times with it.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  This is very useful.  I hope to include this soon.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 5, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Thank you.  This is very useful.  I hope to include this soon.



no prob


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 13, 2013)

*Sounds good*

I run 2IUs a day, 5 days on 2 days off... If i bump that up to 3.3 IUs a day do i run it 30 days straight?


----------



## G.Reaper (Aug 13, 2013)

I ran 40-60mcg per day (subq) of the LR3 for 6 days on 1 day off for about 40 days followed by 40 days off. Went great. I also used this to heal an injury (shooting IM) and it healed a muscle/tendon tear in half the time.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 13, 2013)

That is great that this thread revived. I am on the cusp of going with HGH or igf-1. 

I am so on the fence. I can go 60 days of HGH at 5iu's per day or 250 days of igf-1 at 40mcg per day.

Decisions! Decisions!

I would love to do both together, but I would lose some days on HGH. 

Any suggestions from some experienced users of both? Would it be better to run both if I can only run the HGH for 30 days?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have all ways heard you need to run hgh for at least 6 months to get any results your saying 60 days thats only 2 months I think most would say that would be a waste of money.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 15, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I have all ways heard you need to run hgh for at least 6 months to get any results your saying 60 days thats only 2 months I think most would say that would be a waste of money.



Yeah, I'm going to spend the extra cash and go for the long haul on HGH.


----------

